# Transporting Goats with an SUV



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So I have to drive two hours to get to my goat breeder and my LGD breeder in the same area. So it is likely that I will be getting my goats and dog at the same time to save on gas cost. This drive is not on a highway, it's regular winding back and forth, what the locals call "going over the mountain". 

The trouble is I only have a large Chevy Suburban to transport my little goaties and my puppy back. I am hoping to use an old large dog crate for the goats and have them in the trunk area. I will probably get my mother to drive me over there, so I will be able to hold the puppy in my lap. 

Is this going to be a nightmare driving on a winding road with two scared, screaming goat kids and an impatient puppy for two hours?:dazed: Is there anything I can do to make it go smoother?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

The goats will probably be silent when moving, from my traveling experiences. The puppy, no experience there but I'd imagine it would be the one that might start crying. Hopefully it will take a nap.

I had made several trips with goats in the back of my CRV, expecting a chorus but they were all pretty quiet for the most part.

I would consider bringing a carrier with for the puppy as well, just in case its needed due to it being to restless...and for the possible puppy accident.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would put everyone in carriers.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I agree, everyone in crates. The goats should settle down pretty quickly, and so should the pup. It might cry for a while, but it is a lot safer to have a scared pup in a safe place, than loose on your lap. I would pad the goats' crate with straw or towels and the puppy's in towels, and your worn shirt to give him something "comforting" to cuddle with (unless he's a shredder, then nothing in the crate).


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I've transported many goats in the back of a Ford Excursion, which is pretty similar to a suburban. Most of the time I used a dog crate, but once or twice I covered the floor of the trunk area with a tarp, and then used some plastic garden netting to fill the space between the roof and the back of the back seat, and just had a "custom-built" little cage in the back like that.

All of the goats I've ever transported, no matter the vehicle, hunkered down in a corner and were pretty quiet the whole time the car was moving. Only when the vehicle was sitting still would some of them move around or start making noises.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yup...I have moved goats (including an adult buck) in the back of my Mazda CX9 (their largest crossover). I do the seats down, tarp approach like ShireRidgeFarm mentioned. They always do great. I think your biggest issue will be the possibility of the puppy getting car sick.


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

I have transported lots of pups and dog here, there and everywhere over the years to shows. The pup is probably better in a small carrier than on your knee. I guarantee you it will use your lap as a toilet. ha ha. He will get restless very quickly and want to move around. Take plenty of towels and I always take a pack of baby wipes as they are usually sick as well. Take a towel with you and ask the breeder to rub it over mums body. The scent will help the pup settle when it lies down to sleep. Good luck.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the help. It sounds like this will go a lot smoother than I was imagining. I will probably take the advise about the dog carrier for the puppy. I have only ever taken one dog home from a breeder, but that was a Pomeranian puppy and she was a lot smaller than an Anatolian puppy will be.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> I've transported many goats in the back of a Ford Excursion, which is pretty similar to a suburban. Most of the time I used a dog crate, but once or twice I covered the floor of the trunk area with a tarp, and then used some plastic garden netting to fill the space between the roof and the back of the back seat, and just had a "custom-built" little cage in the back like that.
> 
> All of the goats I've ever transported, no matter the vehicle, hunkered down in a corner and were pretty quiet the whole time the car was moving. Only when the vehicle was sitting still would some of them move around or start making noises.


We transported 6 goats from North Carolina to PA last year very similarly to what you describe in the back of our Suburban.
Except we had custom cut cattle panels to make our little "cage".
Put down a couple of tarps for protection and then pine shavings on top of that.
Worked great.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Take empty water containers and get water for the goats and dog from their owners. Take small buckets or whatever for watering in case of delays on the road. ( you probably know this, get some feed from each owner for the critters so you can slowly transition over to your feed). 

Have a safe trip!


----------

